# Frozen Grapes



## RUDy (Oct 27, 2008)

I put some grapes into plastic bags and tupperwares to store in my freezer for a while. How long can you store them in the freezer without them going bad?


----------



## dilligaf (Oct 17, 2008)

I am not sure what the books will tell you but i have stored mine from one year to the next harvest and they were fine when used in a product like jam or jelly. The big thing with grapes frozen is when they unthaw they get sorta kinda mushy to simply use as a grape.


----------



## lisat (Oct 22, 2008)

dilligaf said:


> I am not sure what the books will tell you but i have stored mine from one year to the next harvest and they were fine when used in a product like jam or jelly. The big thing with grapes frozen is when they unthaw they get sorta kinda mushy to simply use as a grape.


They are good frozen though. We use them for snacks at soccer games. You can also roll frozen grapes in egg whites and then in granualated sugar to have frosted grapes. They are good too!


----------



## O'BANNON (Oct 28, 2008)

So if I wanted to eat my grapes frozen, or make frosted grapes how long can I store them in the fridge for before they go bad?


----------

